# Blue Buffalo Wilderness Pup or Wilderness LBP



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

On my quest to find out why my dog is itching so much, vet recommended switching diets.

He was originally on Wolf Cub by Solid Gold... and is currently in transition to Blue Buffalo Wilderness Chicken Puppy (100% Grain Free). BB just came out with a Wilderness LBP version of the same recipe. Not much difference in numbers as far as crude protein, fiber and calcium. Biggest difference was about 1% (protein)

My question is, they don't sell LBP of Wilderness at any stores around me. Should I go through the trouble of ordering for a 1% difference?

Also, I know a lot of people say it's a good kibble... but causes stool problems. I too have noticed loose and soft stools since I first started transitioning. Since then, the consistency has gotten a little more firm but still considered too soft for my liking. Could be due to the major difference in richness?

Wolf Cub is 26% Crude Protein Min.
Wilderness is 36% Min.

Those same people say it just takes longer to adjust but does get better, while others say they were quick to switch foods again. Advice? As far as I know this is a pretty good kibble.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

GSDNewbie1024 said:


> On my quest to find out why my dog is itching so much, vet recommended switching diets.
> 
> He was originally on Wolf Cub by Solid Gold... and is currently in transition to Blue Buffalo Wilderness Chicken Puppy (100% Grain Free). BB just came out with a Wilderness LBP version of the same recipe. Not much difference in numbers as far as crude protein, fiber and calcium. Biggest difference was about 1% (protein)
> 
> ...


My pup had loose stool when he was on BB kibble too. I switched him off right before they had a recall so I've never go back yet. I would go with the LBP formula. I'm a freaked when it comes to the issue of growing too fast. I never had problem ordering food online. Lincoln is currently on FROMM LBP and I have it auto ship to me monthly.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

roxy is on large breed puppy
blue buffalo and she's doing GREAT on it.


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

Get LBP for proper bone development. Proper calcium to phosphorous ratio is a must to keep the dog from growing too fast and getting joint issues.

In the absence of LBP food, use adult food instead which is what people used prior to LBP food existence. Regular puppy food isn't good for large breeds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

Belmont said:


> Get LBP for proper bone development. Proper calcium to phosphorous ratio is a must to keep the dog from growing too fast and getting joint issues.
> 
> In the absence of LBP food, use adult food instead which is what people used prior to LBP food existence. Regular puppy food isn't good for large breeds.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone's dog/pup stool really dark on Wilderness? When my pup was on Wolf Cub, it was a "good" shade of brown, since he's been on Wilderness, I've noticed it's been really dark, and at times almost black!

Cause for concern? Or comes with being on Wilderness.


----------



## walterthedog (Jun 12, 2013)

*LBP for sure!*

I think it's best to be on a LBP formula. We've had Walter on one since we got him (he's 6 months) and it's great so far. 

The only issue is mine hasn't had a growth spurt...I'm starting to get a little worried. Is it normal for a puppy to grow SO slowly while on LBP sustained growth food? Walter eats Wellness LBP dry and weighs 45lbs. Has anyone tried this or compared it to the Fromm, Wilderness, or BB? Any suggestions?


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I have Roxy on BB LBP and she's 5 months at the end of the month and #39 I think she's growing slowly too but the vet says she's perfect so I'm going with that


----------



## Cezar (Apr 1, 2013)

I have Cezar on BB LAB and he is 5months 1 wk old and weighs 57lbs


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine just turned 4 months and is about 45lbs. Doing well on BB Wilderness so far... hopefully it will help with his allergies (it helps from what I hear from other BB users)


----------



## Richter21 (May 25, 2013)

The large breed wilderness also has L-Carnitine which (very basically) aids in the breakdown of proteins and lipids to be used more readily as energy and assisting muscle growth. However the concentration of 100mg/kg of food is really low so don't think the puppy will look like a body builder after eating a couple meals. 0.2% more calcium in the LBP and a little less Omega 3 and 6. 

To answer your question, its a matter of convenience and what type of dog you have (energy level/ activity level). I personally am a fan of food that's formulated for a large breed. Now that I know BB offers the wilderness LBP we just might make the switch. Because were coming up to the 6 month mark and extra protein for good healthy muscle growth would be nice. 

Richter eats BB LBP and in the beginning he had soft stools but not sure if that was due to a positive test for an inactive Giardia infection or the food. happened at pretty much the same time. He enjoys it and we haven't had any real issues to speak of. 

Good Luck, hope this helps.


----------



## courtneyc (Sep 27, 2013)

I just started feeding my puppy the BB wilderness puppy food not too long ago, i didnt realize they had the wilderness LBP because they didnt carry in the store i went to. So far his stool seems fine, no diarrhea. Should i continue to feed my puppy it? I dont want to waste the bag because there is still alot of it left. But I think i will probably start switching to the LBP next...


----------

